# i7 9750h throttling at 90°C?



## Yarusenai (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I am a little bit at a loss. I am still pretty new to undervolting and I wanted to ask if anyone has any idea what is going on.

I have a Razer Blade 15 Advanced laptop with an i7 9750h that has been running a little hot. I undervolted it successfully enough to keep it at around 90 degrees during CPU-intensive games. However, every time the temperatures, measuring with ThrottleStop, hit 89/90 degrees, my FPS in games drops below 60 and it gets very stuttery, like clockwork. The CPU doesnt throttle until 100 though and the Intel Tuning Utility says no thermal or Power Limit throttling is going on. What else could this be and is there any way to stop it throttling at 90 for no reason? It is jarring to have random frame drops when I still have 10 degrees to go and it generally doesnt go much above 90 when gaming. Thanks in advance! Attached some screenshots during gaming right when the frames dropped. Undervolting is at -175 Core and -90 Cache.

For some reason, despite setting turbo long at 70 and short at 90, it also says there is constant power throttling at 25 Watt. How does that make sense? :/ really trying to wrap my head around this.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 9, 2021)

@Yarusenai - Use ThrottleStop 9.3








						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				






Yarusenai said:


> How does that make sense?


It makes a lot of sense. Intel CPUs use multiple sets of turbo power limits. The set of power limits in the ThrottleStop TPL window are just one set. If one of the secondary set of turbo power limits is set to 25W, your CPU will power limit throttle at 25W. A 90°C will not cause thermal throttling but it might be enough to trigger this power limit throttling problem. 

Turn on the ThrottleStop Log File option and go play a game for at least 15 minutes or however long it takes for you to experience this throttling. When finished testing, exit your game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. This file will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach it to your next post so I can have a look or copy and paste the data to www.pastebin.com and post a link here.

Make sure the Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box is checked in the FIVR window. That will take care of one set of secondary turbo power limits. Unfortunately there is still a third set that ThrottleStop does not have access to. I know Dell laptops like to use the third set. Maybe Razer is doing this now too. The log file will confirm what is going on.


----------



## Yarusenai (Apr 9, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @Yarusenai - Use ThrottleStop 9.3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I downloaded the new version and played for about 10 minutes or so and made a log file. It throttled again at about 90 degrees or so. I have speedshift set to a 130 at the moment but changed it to 170 after it throttled shortly to see if there was any change. The undervolt is at 100/100 at the moment since I had a few bluescreens yesterday. Thank you so much for your help!

Edit: I also noticed, despite not changing much in terms of values, but since yesterday evening I get much higher temps for some reason, even reaching slightly over 90 just now while playing a less demanding game. However, I also realized that it didnt throttle said game so I guess it has nothing to do with reaching 90 after all, like you said. I wonder why my temps are suddenly higher and why this throttling occurs despite still being under 100. I also tried to clean out some dust earlier, but it was impossible for me to get the screws out on the back (Razer Blade 15) even with the right screwdriver, so I am not sure I can even do that.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 9, 2021)

Yarusenai said:


> I have Speed Shift set to a 130


Setting Speed Shift any higher than 80 will prevent your CPU from running at its maximum speed. If you want to slow your CPU down, reduce the Speed Shift Max value in the TPL window. Set Speed Shift Max to 30 for 3000 MHz.

At 3000 MHz, your CPU is running at three-quarters of its rated speed and it is still going up to 98°C. Either your Razer Blade is poorly designed and has an inadequate heatsink and fan or someone did not do a very good job installing it. The only possible fix is to disassemble your laptop and try replacing the thermal paste. I have heard from other Razer owners with similar problems. It might be poor design.

In the ThrottleStop Options window you should check the Nvidia GPU box so your GPU data is included in your log file. Your GPU might be throttling too.

Also have a look in the Options window for PROCHOT Offset. If you do not see a lock icon above this setting, make sure PROCHOT Offset is checked and above that check the Lock PROCHOT Offset option. If it is already locked by the BIOS then no need to touch this setting.

If you cannot improve your cooling, you might have to Disable Turbo boost to control the heat. Your Razer has a CPU with a 45W TDP rating but the cooling system is being overwhelmed when the CPU is running at less than 20W.


----------



## Yarusenai (Apr 9, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Setting Speed Shift any higher than 80 will prevent your CPU from running at its maximum speed. If you want to slow your CPU down, reduce the Speed Shift Max value in the TPL window. Set Speed Shift Max to 30 for 3000 MHz.
> 
> At 3000 MHz, your CPU is running at three-quarters of its rated speed and it is still going up to 98°C. Either your Razer Blade is poorly designed and has an inadequate heatsink and fan or someone did not do a very good job installing it. The only possible fix is to disassemble your laptop and try replacing the thermal paste. I have heard from other Razer owners with similar problems. It might be poor design.
> 
> ...


Okay, I changed the speed shift max value to 30. It seems I misunderstood that function. Do you think the throttling occurs because of it reaching 98 degrees partly?

Yeah, I was playing around with the thought of replacing the thermal paste and cleaning dust out, but I am not able to open the back of my laptop. I got the right screwdriver and all, but they dont really come out no matter how much force I apply. The screwdriver doesnt even seem to really grip the screws, so Im not sure if the fault is with the screws or the screwdriver or what. Not sure how to deal with that and if I will even be able to open it.

I suppose I will try to disable the turbo boost, but I am not sure if that will really do anything. Maybe I am just doomed with this almost 2 year old laptop haha. I will see what I can do. Thanks for your help!

Î went back into the game after turning on the GPU log and I suppose it added it to the last log file, so I will attach it again. It throttled around 90 degrees and I noticed one of the new numbers in the log jumping from 885 to 300 when that happened? I am not sure what that means but maybe that is what is causing the throttling?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 9, 2021)

Yarusenai said:


> Do you think the throttling occurs..


Try running another log file with Speed Shift set to 30 and with PROCHOT Offset locked. Exit HWiNFO when testing with ThrottleStop. I could not see a reason for throttling in the previous log file. Usually the log file will say PL1, PL2 or THERMAL or there will be some other clue. Post screenshots of the FIVR and TPL windows.


----------



## Yarusenai (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank you! I can see it too now in the log file; it seems the throttling occurs in the GPU. Guess I was chasing after the wrong culprit. I am not sure if it is possible to undervolt a 2070 Max Q, so I may be out of luck aside from lowering graphics to not cause it to reach over 90.

So it seems I am not the only one having this problem: some other people report the Max Q going down to 300 Mhz after a while even regardless of temperatures. Very strange, but I am not sure how I could fix that.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 10, 2021)

Yarusenai said:


> I am not sure how I could fix that.


Both your CPU and GPU are overheating. Looks like the GPU throttling temperature is ~92°C. If the screws do not come out, you will need to drill them out. Until you improve the cooling, your laptop will continue to get worse.


----------



## Yarusenai (Apr 10, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Both your CPU and GPU are overheating. Looks like the GPU throttling temperature is ~92°C. If the screws do not come out, you will need to drill them out. Until you improve the cooling, your laptop will continue to get worse.


Thank you for your help, the drill is a good idea. Thanks so much!


----------



## Yarusenai (Apr 19, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Both your CPU and GPU are overheating. Looks like the GPU throttling temperature is ~92°C. If the screws do not come out, you will need to drill them out. Until you improve the cooling, your laptop will continue to get worse.


I took it to a shop that was able to open it and they cleaned out the dust. Immediately the temps went down so much that even under extreme load, I do not pass 75 degrees with the same throttlestop profile. I also got a screwdriver that can actually open up the case and a new battery since the old one seems to be slightly bloated, so I will be opening it up later this week, applying some more thermal paste just in case and change out the battery. Thanks so much for your help again, I love this forum and Throttlestop is an amazing program I will always keep open


----------

